# Sailing out of Yankeetown/Crystal River, FL



## AprilandaVette (Jul 10, 2015)

Hey gang, I'm Chris. I've been snooping around here for a while and figured I just need to sign up 

I'm currently sporting a 17' boat but with 3 very small kiddos, my wife and I are wanting to move up to something bigger here in the next couple of months. :2 boat:


----------



## 7MileBeach (Apr 29, 2015)

:sailing-pilgrims:Greetings, sounds like an adventure in the works. But don't get rid of the 17'er, depending on the ages of the kiddos, it might be a good size for them to reallly learn sailing for themselves.


----------

